# Witcher 3 - Blood and Wine BUG!



## matcen (3. Juni 2016)

Hey Leute, ich bin neu hier im Forum. Ich habe vor kurzem mit dem neuen DLC von The Witcher 3 angefangen.

 Nun zu meinem Problem: Geralt kann ja sein Weingut renovieren, dazu zählt auch ein Garten. Dort steht dass die Renovierung des Gartens zwei Tage dauert. Es sind jetzt aber schon gefühlt 10 Tage vergangen. 

Woran kann das liegen, ist das einfach ein Spielfehler? Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich alles "richtig" gemacht hab, da kann man ja nichts groß falsch machen.

Danke für eure Lösungsvorschläge


----------



## GammaGimli (13. Juni 2016)

Das selbe Problem habe ich auch. Der Bug tritt angeblich auf wen man während der Renovierung Toussaint verlässt und auf einen anderen "Kontinent" reist. Leider habe ich bis jetzt mit experimentieren und dem lesen des Offiziellen Witcher Forums keine Lösung gefunden auser das man den Spielstand vor der Renovierung neu lädt und es nochmal kauft und zur Kontrolle die 2 Tage Meditiert. Da ich aber vermute das du bereits (genau wie ich) in der zeit so viel weiter gespielt hast das du nicht neu laden willst müssen wir wohl hoffen das [FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]CD Projekt Red Hand anlegt und einen Patch veröffentlicht der dieses Problem löst. Falls ich eine Lösung doch noch durch Zufall entecke melde ich mich wieder. 

[/FONT]


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2016)

Evlt ist ja schon gelöst, aber kann nicht mehr gefxit werden, wenn man vor dem Patch die Renovierung in Auftrag gab? Habt ihr mal geschaut, ob es bei den Patch-Fixes erwähnt ist? Oder gab es noch keinen Patch?


----------

